

Ask HN: Cocoa Touch & iPhone Dev Step by Step Tutorials - code_devil

Could you guys point to some good iPhone programming resources ? I have literally Zero Mac Development experience. (However, I do have a C,C++ background)
======
ObieJazz
Check out Aaron Hillegass's "Cocoa Programming for Mac OS X". Not directly
iPhone related, but a good start on XCode / Cocoa / obj-C.

~~~
code_devil
yeah, I want to get familiar with the basics too.

------
oscardelben
Take a look at this: <http://www.appsamuck.com/>

~~~
code_devil
Thanks ... I saw this one, i liked how they share code. But after Day-1, there
is not much explanation on the other code samples.

